# wheel prices?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

im lookin at motosport alloys patriot 12in rims. i was wondering if anybody knew of a cheap place to buy rims.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

did you try mud-thowers.com


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

they dont have the rims i want.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> they dont have the rims i want.


call them, they may be able to get them... or they might have them, but not listed... :bigok:

if they can't help, try extreme sidexside
or twisted customs...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

this was a few months back, but $69 ea. for the MSA Patriots.. I'm sure he would cut you some kind of deal... 

ExtremeSidexSide
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5631


----------

